# Studio Ocean Mark Drag System Rebuild - Better than Shimano Stella drag system



## Enoch (May 30, 2010)

Studio Ocean Mark has an interesting drag system. There might be an advantage for single stack drag performance over the original stock Shimano drag system.

Anyhow, I have taken the time to clean and re-lube the spool and its clicker system.
I found that the spool indeed does have some impressive re-engineering to it. Also there exist 2 ball bearings in the drag stack. One is in the bottom of the stack (fit into the body of the spool) and the other sits atop a metal drag washer that is milled out to reduce weight and functions as a stabilizer so the spool and drag spin smoothly in-line on the reel's main shaft.

Lube: Cal's Drag Grease (metal and carbon weaved drag washers) and Reel-X(bearings).










Here is the drag stack layout. Studio Ocean Mark uses Carbon fiber weave drag washers. The weaves are small and tight. The fiber washers and stack comes un-lubed.









Notice there is another metal (thinner than the rest) drag washer still in the spool bottom. I didn't discover it was still stuck down there until later. Anyhow, notice the bearing on the left and an embedded bearing on the third washer from the right.
The last "washer" is metal with a rubber ring sandwiched between a top and bottom layout. This is another way to waterproof the drag stack. Nice to have since there is already a rubber ring on the drag knob.


















A close up of the 2nd bearing located 3rd "washer" from the top of the stack. Notice the embedded bearing as I have flipped the washer upside down and it reveals the milled out metal washer with the bearing in it.
Very nice design.


















On to the 2nd half of the drag stack system of Studio Ocean Mark. There is 3 phillips head screws that mount the aluminum heat dispenser ring that is in contact with the spools main body.









Taken apart and cleaned, this is a nice piece of hardware I've never seen before on a fishing reel. Kind of reminds me of the metal piece on a northbridge chip located on your computers motherboard. Made to attach to the main source of heat. Made to dispense heat through the bottom of the spool. Original, and genius.









Located in the bottom stack is another metal washer and a hidden drag clicker. This system reminds me of the Shimano Stella FA system or the Daiwa Dogfight clicker.









Notice the milled section of the spool where the "Northbridge" ring attaches to. There is gap and metal contact to take the heat away from the spool. The underside of the northbridge ring is shown to have the ridged clicker system. This piece is quite well made.


----------



## Enoch (May 30, 2010)

Anyhow, remember how I noted earlier that I missed that last (thinner) metal washer in the bottom of the stack here it is on as the 1st washer from the left of the stack.









Northbridge ring back in place, screws with (red) locktite back in, and the spool is ready to go. 









Presto! Clean, lubed, and back to action!


----------

